
Valuable Lessons Learned After Sending 1,000+ Cold Emails - jarrattisted
http://blog.helpdocs.io/how-to-shape-your-product-roadmap-with-warren-buffetts-framework/
======
gus_massa
Wrong URL.

Reading the correct article, it's important to distinguish that you send 1000+
customized emails, not 1000+ stupid copies of the same spam message.

